# Planes



## smp17 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi there

Really need some help. So I'm moving to the US from UK and of course will be taking my Shih-tzu. We found out the main two airlines we could use whom allow pets in-cabin (United and Lufthansa), however, both airlines (upon calling them) have stated that pets cannot travel in-cabin at all either IN or OUT of UK. 

Is this correct information, and has anyone done this recently?? If so, which airline?


Thanks


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

smp17 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Really need some help. So I'm moving to the US from UK and of course will be taking my Shih-tzu. We found out the main two airlines we could use whom allow pets in-cabin (United and Lufthansa), however, both airlines (upon calling them) have stated that pets cannot travel in-cabin at all either IN or OUT of UK.
> 
> ...


I believe dogs have to travel in the cargo hold when entering the Uk. Its to do with quarantine laws.
You could check with the government department DEFRA 
https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad/approved-routes


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I believe American Airlines allow some pets in cabin on some flights. You would need to check the specifics with them but I seem to remember someone travelling from Edinburgh with their small dog in the cabin.

https://www.americanairlines.co.uk/i18n/travel-info/special-assistance/pets.jsp


----------



## JRB123 (Jun 22, 2017)

I have heard it’s difficult to travel on planes with shih tzus as many airlines won’t accept brachycephalic breeds so it might take a lot of research to find a willing airline or maybe take a boat instead?!!!


----------

